# Moose Plow - Broken bolt - where is a parts manual?



## RichTJ99 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi,

Well I got a chance to plow 5 or 6 inches with my 2011 Kawi brute force. I might have got a little over zelous with the throttle. I ended up breaking a small bolt. I was able to jam something in to finsih the driveway but I think I should replace it with the right part.

Any ideas where to get a parts manual for a 2011 4' moose plow?

Attached is a photo of the area the bolt broke (and got lost in the snow).

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I'd say you don't need a manual to figure out what size bolt to use. Just go to a hardware store and buy a grade 8 bolt and nut and put it back together.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

take the one out of the other side and match it up


----------

